# betta with crab?



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i saw this crab with some really big claws (i forgot its name) and i was wondering if a betta could be in with one of these crabs ( please no saying rude comments)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd be afraid that the crab would attack the betta.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree with dramaqueen, I would be afraid too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What size tank were you planning on putting the betta and crab in?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i wasnt shure i was thinking 5 gal (unless thats to small) i dont think that i could get a 10 gallon cause i only want a crab


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If I were you, I'd ask questions about crabs in the invertabrates subforum of the Freshwater fish and Aquariums section of FishForum. There are probably people over there who can answer your questions better than we can here. (no offense to anyone here who knows about crabs).


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Noooo way. Sorry but I think what you have is probably a Fiddler crab. They are very aggressive and will actually eat your fish!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Noooo way. Sorry but I think what you have is probably a Fiddler crab. They are very aggressive and will actually eat your fish!


ohh well i like my betta alive and i would like to keep it that way thanks (i am glad i asked)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm glad you asked too! I love it when people actually research BEFORE they get an animal.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

reach is very good!
a smaller crab might work. but i dont know you should check first.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope, no crab will work. They will tear the bettas fins off, at the least.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A crab by itself would work, just find out what size tank it needs and what kind of water conditions, water parameters, etc.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

what about a frog? (with the betta)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

An African dwarf frog is fine to house with a betta. Just make sure you have at least 5g for the frog and betta. Frogs can be hard to feed when a betta is in the tank.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds iffy. I know that you can't keep crayfish in tanks with small fish, because they'll attack and eat them. I'm guessing same thing for crabs, though I don't know much about them.

ADFs are fine, though. I've been thinking of buying one, myself.


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

My bettas loved ghost shrimp. They usually eat their babies, and get so full its not even funny. They dont usually eat the bigger ones, but I would get some plants for coverage.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

just a thing about the crabs. i believe fiddler crabs need to slowly go to brackish water during its life time. Making it unsuitable for your betta. There may be a freshwater only crab but i am not too sure abou tit.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+2788&pcatid=2788

Yes, they do require brackish water.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> An African dwarf frog is fine to house with a betta. Just make sure you have at least 5g for the frog and betta. Frogs can be hard to feed when a betta is in the tank.


With my Betta, it's a NIGHTMARE!! Kroenen (Betta) will steal Johann's (frog) food and stuff himself to the point of severe bloating; so I have to isolate the two for dinnertime. Kroenen was quick to pick up on the whole turkey baster = FOOD thing. Johann's learning -- the last time he stretched himself up toward the baster for his blood wormies.

ADFs can be difficult to feed themselves, however. I have to get the food to wiggle around a bit so Johann can see it and snarf it. A turkey baster is really handy for that.


----------

